# How is the build quality of doxa watches ?



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

am new to doxa watches.
But i like the style.
How is the build quality of doxa compared to omega and sinn.
Is it a tough hard core watch for everyday use.?
Does it scratch easily?
How is the bezel clicks?
I will not baby it.i will wear it everyday at work and i dont mind the size.
I like big watches.
But how durable will it be.
Is there any poor quality issues related to doxa watches? 
Is it totaly made in swiss? Or the case is china sourced ! 

Regards.


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Never owned one but from everything I’ve read there great watches. The older ones seem to have a bit of wear on the bezel. Never read to many negative things about them but I’m not looking.

I always felt for the cost the value is super high. I like the history and the story. But again I have not owned one. I always thought they were like Ball, which to me is really a decent bang for your buck watch. Well made and accurate. More so than my Hi Beat.

Hope some day to own a Shark-hunter. Good luck and hope to see pics. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Only said:


> am new to doxa watches.
> But i like the style.
> How is the build quality of doxa compared to omega and sinn.
> Is it a tough hard core watch for everyday use.?
> ...


These are all highly subjective questions. Never owned an Omega, but have owned Sinn. I own 2 Doxa 1200's.

I'd say the build is comparable to Sinn, as well as other watches I have owned in their price range.

The caveat to to "tough hard core" is that mechanical watches are relatively delicate compared to quartz. I wear a GShock for what I would call "hard core" activities. I have broken at least 1 watch golfing. That's not a good refection on my golf skills: I've hit a divot off further than the ball on a more than one occasion.... maybe more than a few dozen occasions.

Given that Doxa is a real honest to goodness dive watch, it has level of durability, relative to other mechanical watches, that is probably above average. Certainly for diving or getting wet. Depending on the movement, it has shock resistance standard or above standard for an ETA 2824 movement.

It's probably comparable to a Marathon GSAR as far as durability: same basic specs and movement. I've owned several GSAR's.

The most durable mechanical watch I've owned is a Damasko. But most are 100M WR, so not a gas diver like most Doxa's. Made from ice hardened steel: 3x harder than Rolex, so very hard to scratch. But there is a trade off: can rust under certain conditions. a little more the 316l SS.

All shiny SS watches will scratch. All are prone to micro-swirls. The surface of non-hardened or related SS is somewhat soft. That also means minor scratches can be polished out with a Cape Cod cloth.

Doxa has a shiny highly polished bezel top, with numbers in groves filled with paint. From pictures, they seem more probe to scratches and paint wearing off than more traditional bezels with hardened insert. Mine have some minor scratches and all the paint, but are about a year old, and are worn for desk diving. Your mileage may vary; many Doxa owners are proud of their patena from usage.

QC is probable on par with watches in this price range. Many claim their non-COSC Doxa perform within COSC specs. I have one that is around +3, from the day I received it; the other came in at +20, and has "settled down" to around +13.

It's made in Switzerland, so it must meet "Swiss Made" criteria by Swiss law. For a new watch, that means at least 60% of the total value of the parts used must be made it Switzerland. For a used one made before 2016 (I believe that was the date), it was 50% of the total parts.

You might be surprised to know how many luxury Swiss Made brands have factories in China, or source parts there. Cases and bracelets are common, as are some parts used in movements. Some well known movement makers manufacture and assemble a quartz line of movements in China (separate from their Swiss Made movements), for external sale for use in watches that are not made in Switzerland.

Doxa's parent company has a factory in China where they contract manufacturer, as well as make a line of Doxa's for the Asia market.

Doxa Sub's are made, per Doxa's website, in Switzerland. I think you can trust that Doxa Subs are made in accordance with Swiss Made requirements: per consumer laws, as well as Swiss laws. If this were not true, the scandal and fines would have likely put the Doxa Sub brand into oblivion years ago.

I'm sure they source some parts outside Switzerland, just like just about all Swiss makers, including Omega and Sinn. Manufacturers can source the highest to lowest grade parts in China. A 100%, or even anything close to that, in-house Swiss Made watch would cost probably 4X or more what a Doxa cost.

To sum it up, IMHO Doxa Subs are a decent value (no AD network in the middle), and would cost some factor more if sold in jewelry stores. They are as durable as one would expect for a mechanical dive watch in this price range. It can scratch like any shiny SS watch.

Hope that helps, and I'm sure others can add more.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

I think the main question you should be asking is how will their after sales service be when you need your watch worked on.

am new to doxa watches. 
But i like the style. 
How is the build quality of doxa compared to omega and sinn. *Can you be more specific?*
Is it a tough hard core watch for everyday use.? *What do you do everyday that is so "tough and hard core"? I need some context .*
Does it scratch easily? *Do you?*
How is the bezel clicks? *As intended*
I will not baby it.i will wear it everyday at work and i dont mind the size. *Sounds like you might be confusing this with a hardhat.*
I like big watches. *Very helpful information.*
But how durable will it be. *Can you be more specific?*
Is there any poor quality issues related to doxa watches? *That depends on your level of OCD.*
Is it totaly made in swiss? Or the case is china sourced ! *Totally*


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

Tourbillion87 said:


> I think the main question you should be asking is how will their after sales service be when you need your watch worked on.
> 
> am new to doxa watches.
> But i like the style.
> ...


No problem
Neglect my post and don't bother yourself...

Cheers.


----------



## Peteski (Jan 28, 2019)

I bought my first Doxa very recently (SUB 300 50th anniversary) and I own 3 Omega Speedmasters and several other high quality watches (see my sig) which I have owned for many years.
On first impression my Doxa is easily on a par with Omega in terms of finish quality and the bezel has a very precise action with 120 clicks resolution and perfectly aligned with the dial. The bezel on my Omega X33 has 60 clicks and doesn't perfectly align with the dial markers (which annoys my OCD!).
The only thing that is obviously higher quality on my Omegas is the bracelet clasp - which is a pressed piece on the Doxa rather than machined. But it's still nicely done and perfectly functional.
If you are bothered about cosmetic scratches and dings then I expect the classic Doxa bezel is pretty vulnerable with its polished SS outer ring, but you could always opt for one of the new ceramic bezel models to prevent that issue.
Obviously water resistance is not going to be an issue with a Doxa!
The movement itself is a pretty standard ETA workhorse, but is COSC certified in this particular model (most models are not) and it is proving to be the most accurate mechanical watch I've owned (less than 10 sec out after a few weeks on my wrist).

Bottom line - if you like the style then there is no good reason not to get a Doxa and I'm very pleased with mine.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just got my first one in December and it's built amazingly well. I've wanted one for a long time and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I currently have 8 Doxa Sub's (I've sold one and regret it) and my wife has 2. One is from 1968 and the rest are post-2002. All have performed flawlessly, with one gaining 2 seconds in 9 months of constant wear (600 T-Graph). Another (Mission 31) was worn underwater for 31 days, setting a World Record. I also own 5 Sinn's, 5 Omegas, and 8 Rolex...I've been extremely happy with all of my Doxa's and still wear them regularly.

Of course your milage may vary.


----------



## Peteski (Jan 28, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> with one gaining 2 seconds in 9 months of constant wear (600 T-Graph)


Exceptional, although you appear to own so many watches it could just be down to statistical luck that one of them is spot on! None of my watches (except my G-shock atomic for obvious reasons) are anything like that accurate.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I rotate watches pretty often and seldom wear one more than a week. The first week after arrival the new T-Graph was dead on, so I wore it for a second week with the same result. That led to a third week, then a fourth week, before I knew it it was 9 months later. It took a new watch arrival to finally knock the Doxa off my wrist. No one was more surprised than me.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got 3 Doxas, 20+ Omegas, and 2 Sinns as well as 6 Rolexes, 4 Blancpains, etc....

The Doxas are well made and keep time effectively as well as an Omega or Sinn. The finish and dial/hand quality is pretty equal to Sinn, but short of an Omega. If there is anything lacking compared to Sinn and Omega it is the lack of things like harder bezels (Liquid Metal or Tegmented, excepting the sapphire bezel option on the 4000T) , titanium cases and breadth of design alternatives.


----------



## Peteski (Jan 28, 2019)

Ray916MN said:


> The finish and dial/hand quality is pretty equal to Sinn, but short of an Omega. If there is anything lacking compared to Sinn and Omega it is the lack of things like harder bezels (Liquid Metal or Tegmented, excepting the sapphire bezel option on the 4000T) , titanium cases and breadth of design alternatives.


I'm just looking at my Speedmasters next to my Doxa and I wouldn't say the dial quality is subjectively any better or worse, both brands are very nicely done. The silver Searambler dial on my Doxa is actually my favourite of the lot.

Where the Speedmasters are definitely better is in their the case detailing, which is more intricate with chamfered sides and a much deeper pressed, impressive looking case back logo. The Doxa case is nicely finished, but a much more simplified workmanlike design. Also the fully machined Omega bracelet clasps are a step above as I mentioned earlier. The Speedmaster movements are probably higher quality too, but I'm no expert on those and they are certainly no more accurate than the COSC ETA movement in my Doxa. I don't have any of the Omega diver's watches to compare.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Needs two whacks with the helpful stick....



Tourbillion87 said:


> I think the main question you should be asking is how will their after sales service be when you need your watch worked on.
> 
> am new to doxa watches.
> But i like the style.
> ...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Peteski said:


> Exceptional, although you appear to own so many watches it could just be down to statistical luck that one of them is spot on! None of my watches (except my G-shock atomic for obvious reasons) are anything like that accurate.


Must be a Doxa quartz from the 90's... .

Now, let me tell you about that fish I caught last summer...


----------

